# Personalised Employment Pass (PEP) Eligibility for Indian IT Guys



## hadoop (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi All,
I am from India, i have 8 yrs of IT experiance & planning to work in Singapore. I am interested in Personalised Employment Pass PEP, but i am unable to meet the eligibility criteria of "*An overseas foreign professional must draw a fixed monthly salary of at least $18,000.*" as my salry is $2000/month in INDIA. So let me know what to do here. ? 
Pls let me know how to apply for PEP from India. ?
How much a maximum salary will i get in Singapore with my 8 Yrs exp in IT - Java. ?
Is there any other work visa for IT Professionls apart from PEP & EP. ?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

hadoop said:


> Hi All,
> I am from India, i have 8 yrs of IT experiance & planning to work in Singapore. I am interested in Personalised Employment Pass PEP, but i am unable to meet the eligibility criteria of "An overseas foreign professional must draw a fixed monthly salary of at least $18,000." as my salry is $2000/month in INDIA. So let me know what to do here. ?
> Pls let me know how to apply for PEP from India. ?
> How much a maximum salary will i get in Singapore with my 8 Yrs exp in IT - Java. ?
> Is there any other work visa for IT Professionls apart from PEP & EP. ?


What to do ? 

You don't qualify for PEP. Simple. How would you apply when you don't meet the requirements?

Alternate is EP

Find a job and an employer willing to apply EP and hope MOM approves it

Salary scale I am sure with your skills you can Google yourself


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

hadoop said:


> Hi All,
> I am from India, i have 8 yrs of IT experiance & planning to work in Singapore. . ?


Ps everybody wants to work in Singapore but Singapore has tightened the requirements and newer rules ensure locals get absolute priority ..

If I was in your shoes I would look at ME and elsewhere unless my skills are really valuable to secure a pass quickly


----------

